# Family Permit for non-EEA spouse--time?



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

How long will it take for my husband to receive an entry clearance to join me and kids in the UK? I'm Swedish citizen, he's American. Does he need a current passport to begin this application, or can he apply before? His passport is expired, and his new one will arrive in 4-6 weeks.

I had looked into this question previously and had been told that this entry permit takes a short time, approximately 6 weeks, but upon my recent arrival in the UK, on way to Sweden, I was told in customs that such a permit takes 6 months currently. I'm wondering if he was referring to the permit that one must apply for AFTER arriving in the UK. I do know that customs officials all over Europe do not always know current regulations.

Can anyone enlighten me about this?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I applied for one of those while I was on a holiday abroad  (while still living in the UK, the initial 6 months permit I go was going to expire).

It took around one week, but this was 10 years ago, so the situation may be different.

In any case nothing can be done without a current passport.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm wondering about that initial permit my husband needs before even entering the UK, how long does that take.
yes, i'm pretty sure that permit you applied for takes about 6 months right now.



jlms said:


> I applied for one of those while I was on a holiday abroad  (while still living in the UK, the initial 6 months permit I go was going to expire).
> 
> It took around one week, but this was 10 years ago, so the situation may be different.
> 
> In any case nothing can be done without a current passport.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should inquire at the British consulate where your husband is applying for his EEA Family Permit what their current processing time is. In view of EU regulations that state that such a permit should be issued 'as a matter of priority' and without undue delay (delay is only approved when it's needed to verify your application, not because there's a general backlog of other visa applications), I'd have thought you are talking about days rather than months. I do know that changing your EC in UK to 5-year EEA permit can take up to 6 months. Someone I knew applied to Home Office last May and only got it in October, so 5 months.
As stated, your husband will need his new passport when he applies, as a sticker-type permit will be placed in one of its pages.
Have you read detailed regulations in http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/ecg/eunationalsschemes/eeafamilypermit?


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. It seemed like the UK embassy does not answer calls about visas (instead they refer to a company that charges lots of money for calls), but maybe it's different for EEA permits. 



Joppa said:


> You should inquire at the British consulate where your husband is applying for his EEA Family Permit what their current processing time is. In view of EU regulations that state that such a permit should be issued 'as a matter of priority' and without undue delay (delay is only approved when it's needed to verify your application, not because there's a general backlog of other visa applications), I'd have thought you are talking about days rather than months. I do know that changing your EC in UK to 5-year EEA permit can take up to 6 months. Someone I knew applied to Home Office last May and only got it in October, so 5 months.
> As stated, your husband will need his new passport when he applies, as a sticker-type permit will be placed in one of its pages.
> Have you read detailed regulations in EUN02 - EEA Family Permits


----------

